# How I made Nightmare



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://grimvisions.com/2007/01/09/my-own-nightmare/


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

great work krough!
keep those creepy props comming!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Excellent! One day I'd like to learn how to do all that stuff too. I'd like to be able to give all these sick little prop ideas in my head some life!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Kreepy! I love it!


----------

